# Rocking Horse



## mackcr (Dec 22, 2011)

*Day 1*










I am starting a project to build a rocking horse for my son. I am following a set of plans from Family Traditions. However, before starting I am already deviating from the plans. The material list calls for 3/4 inch hardwood for the project. I came across an 8/4 piece of ambrosia maple that I quickly decided would be the material for the horse. The saddle and harness will be made from Walnut and the rockers from hard maple that I have not picked up yet. I have not found the wood yet that I will use for the mane and tail trim pieces.










The first day of the project, after pondering how to lay out the pieces and maximize and match the figure of the wood, I rough cut the pieces for the horse using a circular saw, jig saw and a band saw. The 8/4 maple was hard on my little black & decker jig saw, may need another. The maple also saw one broken band saw blade!


----------



## jacob34 (Mar 14, 2012)

mackcr said:


> *Day 1*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have finally convince my wife that I should build a rocking horse for my niece so I am interested in seeing your progress and seeing the rocking horse come to life.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

mackcr said:


> *Day 1*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check both Craig's List and pawn shops in your area. I found a DeWalt jig saw for $20! It's great and cuts 8/4 wood like cheap saws cut 1/2" boards.


----------



## mackcr (Dec 22, 2011)

mackcr said:


> *Day 1*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Craigs List is a great place for tools. I picked up an old Craftsman saw on Craigs list last year.


----------



## mackcr (Dec 22, 2011)

*Day 2*

Dimensioned the Horse Pieces to 1 3/4" today using a # 5 hand plane. Next I jointed the adjoining pieces again using my #5 plane. (Currently I only have this plane and a block plane. A jointing plane is on my wish list.) The 8/4 maple was a good workout. I finished the day drilling holes for the dowels using a doweling jig and a hand drill. Instead of the 3/8" dowell the plans called for I am using 1/2" with the larger wood I have chosen. Tomorrow I should be able to spend some time on the glue up after the weekend chores are done.


----------



## mackcr (Dec 22, 2011)

*First glue up*










I was able to get back to the project after work today and glue up the horse head, neck, body and tail. I have a small gap between the neck and head that I am disappointed with but the gap will be hidden by the walnut harness.


----------



## mackcr (Dec 22, 2011)

*Rockers Cut*

I was able to get the project one more night after work this past week and do some more band saw work. Saturday was spent making the rockers. I first jointed and glued up a 16" by 46" panel of ambrosia maple. While the glue set I made a circle cutting jig with a 40" radius to form the rockers. The jig worked well I am pleased with the way the rockers came out.
The next jig I need to make is to add a taper to the top of the legs so that they will fit at an angle to the horse. Looking for some ideas for this jig.


----------



## mackcr (Dec 22, 2011)

*Tapered legs*

Made a little more progress this weekend. I did some shaping of the horse and worked on the taper for the legs. The plans called for inserting a wedge between the body and the legs to taper the legs out. However, since I am using 8/4 wood instead of the 3/4 the plans called for I decided to taper the leg to fit. I built a simple jig to control the taper using the router. The jig worked well and the legs are ready for their final shaping.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

mackcr said:


> *Tapered legs*
> 
> Made a little more progress this weekend. I did some shaping of the horse and worked on the taper for the legs. The plans called for inserting a wedge between the body and the legs to taper the legs out. However, since I am using 8/4 wood instead of the 3/4 the plans called for I decided to taper the leg to fit. I built a simple jig to control the taper using the router. The jig worked well and the legs are ready for their final shaping.


Cool Jig great idea.


----------



## mackcr (Dec 22, 2011)

*Dry assembly*

I had a bit of a setback this weekend. After spending about three hours shaping the saddle I came to the realization that I had lined up the front of the top profile with the back of the side profile. Hate it when that happens. Will need to pick up some more walnut next weekend. Finished shaping the legs and made the first dry assembly. Need to make some small adjustments to the feet with a block plane so that they fit flush with the cross pieces. Before taking the horse back apart I will start marking the portions I will round over. I am cutting it close for this project; only 1 week left to complete.


----------



## mackcr (Dec 22, 2011)

*The details take more time.*

Did not get as much done as I had planned this past weekend. I work in an open garage and the 105 degree F temperatures slowed my progress. 
I did pick up more walnut and made another saddle for the horse. I also rounded over all the edges with a router and cut inlays for the harness I made out of walnut scraps; had plenty. Shaping the inlay took some time and involved a block plane, rasp, chisel and finally a handy Dremel. 
Down to the final steps. I will be sanding and assembling over the next week. I will have to wait for the weather to cool down some before I can apply the finish.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

mackcr said:


> *The details take more time.*
> 
> Did not get as much done as I had planned this past weekend. I work in an open garage and the 105 degree F temperatures slowed my progress.
> I did pick up more walnut and made another saddle for the horse. I also rounded over all the edges with a router and cut inlays for the harness I made out of walnut scraps; had plenty. Shaping the inlay took some time and involved a block plane, rasp, chisel and finally a handy Dremel.
> Down to the final steps. I will be sanding and assembling over the next week. I will have to wait for the weather to cool down some before I can apply the finish.


Great looking design, the shaping is coming along well also.

Shaping is my favorite part of building them as it gives each a personality.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len


----------



## mackcr (Dec 22, 2011)

*Final Assembly in Progress*

I made some progress today. I finished shaping the saddle, made the handles and sanded the horse body and legs as well as parts for the rocker. After sanding I put together the horse and rockers but I have not attached the horse to the rockers yet. I only have a few more items to finish; the trim pieces for the mane and tail and the eyes.

Time to start thinking about how I am going to finish the project when complete. I am debating between BLO followed by a wipe on Polyurethane or just going with the Poly. I will finish some test pieces this week to see which I like better or if a need a plan C.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

mackcr said:


> *Final Assembly in Progress*
> 
> I made some progress today. I finished shaping the saddle, made the handles and sanded the horse body and legs as well as parts for the rocker. After sanding I put together the horse and rockers but I have not attached the horse to the rockers yet. I only have a few more items to finish; the trim pieces for the mane and tail and the eyes.
> 
> Time to start thinking about how I am going to finish the project when complete. I am debating between BLO followed by a wipe on Polyurethane or just going with the Poly. I will finish some test pieces this week to see which I like better or if a need a plan C.


Looking good! A durable finish will be a good idea.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mackcr said:


> *Final Assembly in Progress*
> 
> I made some progress today. I finished shaping the saddle, made the handles and sanded the horse body and legs as well as parts for the rocker. After sanding I put together the horse and rockers but I have not attached the horse to the rockers yet. I only have a few more items to finish; the trim pieces for the mane and tail and the eyes.
> 
> Time to start thinking about how I am going to finish the project when complete. I am debating between BLO followed by a wipe on Polyurethane or just going with the Poly. I will finish some test pieces this week to see which I like better or if a need a plan C.


Nice rocking horse!!

All the rockers I have made were finished with water based poly. Figured it was the safest of all the finishes.


----------



## chesstelecom (Aug 2, 2011)

mackcr said:


> *Final Assembly in Progress*
> 
> I made some progress today. I finished shaping the saddle, made the handles and sanded the horse body and legs as well as parts for the rocker. After sanding I put together the horse and rockers but I have not attached the horse to the rockers yet. I only have a few more items to finish; the trim pieces for the mane and tail and the eyes.
> 
> Time to start thinking about how I am going to finish the project when complete. I am debating between BLO followed by a wipe on Polyurethane or just going with the Poly. I will finish some test pieces this week to see which I like better or if a need a plan C.


After polish it must be a nice rocking horse!!!
ISDN30


----------



## aisin (Nov 15, 2012)

mackcr said:


> *Final Assembly in Progress*
> 
> I made some progress today. I finished shaping the saddle, made the handles and sanded the horse body and legs as well as parts for the rocker. After sanding I put together the horse and rockers but I have not attached the horse to the rockers yet. I only have a few more items to finish; the trim pieces for the mane and tail and the eyes.
> 
> Time to start thinking about how I am going to finish the project when complete. I am debating between BLO followed by a wipe on Polyurethane or just going with the Poly. I will finish some test pieces this week to see which I like better or if a need a plan C.


Your blog article is very intersting and fanstic,at the same time the blog theme is unique and perfect,great job.To your success.www.qcwatches.com
www.watchoh.com


----------



## mackcr (Dec 22, 2011)

*Final Assembly*










Finished making the last of the parts this weekend and got everything put together. Added the booster step and ears made from the same ambrosia maple as the rockers. The mane and tail trim pieces came from some cherry I had left over from another project. The eyes are the same walnut dowel as the handles only stained ebony. That will be the only stain used on this project.

What remains is some final sanding, finishing and some leather ears. For the finish I am using shellac as a sanding sealer followed by polyurethane. Hope to have the finished pics up next week.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

mackcr said:


> *Final Assembly*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A trusty Steed indeed, with a great saddle, ready to ride many miles of trails.

A nice wide stance that should keep the little cowpunchers safely in the saddle.

Very nice design, nicely done. - Grandpa Len


----------



## mackcr (Dec 22, 2011)

*Finished (Almost)*



















Completed the final sanding this weekend and applied the finish. I used a 1 pound cut of shellac as a sanding sealer followed by four coats of polyurethane. I will let the Poly harden for a week or two and rub the finish out to a high gloss.

I learned a lot on this project and am looking forward to seeing it put to use.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

mackcr said:


> *Finished (Almost)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing that can make this better is a smiling face from the rider!


----------

